# Replacement Mouse Feet



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

If you ever need to replace the feet on your mouse I highly recommend that you try replacement feet from *Slick Surf*.

I have read many message boards where people highly recommend these replacement feet - many of them gamers who are very hard on their mouse feet. I concur, these mouse feet are unbelievable!


----------

